# Will subframe for 757 Backhoe from a 1720 fit a TC 25 Hew Holland



## Wmsue (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi all,
I'm looking at buying a 757 NH backhoe for my TC 25 tractor. The subframe the current owner has is for a 1720 Ford/NH.
I have looked at the specs for each model and found that the 1720 has a 2" longer wheel base and the width is 55.2 (vs. 54.3 for the TC-25)
Any one know for sure if the sub frame will work?

Thanks

Bill


----------

